# Laguna Fusion table saw is junk



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wow i no every company has a lemon now and then,but three in a row ! will they just refund your money due to what has happened ? the biggest bitch is having to send them back three times.not like returning something in a box.


----------



## joebob1611 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dang. Sad to hear this. I was considering purchasing an F3 soon. Guess I should reconsider.

It does sound like customer service was top notch. Doesn't do you much good if you can't use the saw, though.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry for your misfortune. That's a real bummer.
I've been running the F2, and there's not supposed to be any play in the trunion. My unit didn't have any.
I'd have a hard time sending back that F3, that thing is a beauty. Any chance they can guide you through an adjustment to correct the height adjustment issue?

Best of luck, and again sorry you had issues.


----------



## NedalNooh (Nov 25, 2021)

Sorry to hear this.. must be very frustrating!
Personally, I'd ask for a refund as I'd lose trust and interest in the machine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Sorry for your misfortune. That s a real bummer.
> I ve been running the F2, and there s not supposed to be any play in the trunion. My unit didn t have any.
> I d have a hard time sending back that F3, that thing is a beauty. Any chance they can guide you through an adjustment to correct the height adjustment issue?
> 
> ...


+1 good post and advice


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

I bought a Laguna table saw about 15 years ago, one with a sliding table. It had enormous vibration. To condense a long story, threats of a lawsuit eventually was enough to get president/owner of the company to show up at my house and replace the no-name motor with a Leeson. This didn't work. He then ordered tuned matched pulleys, came back and installed them, and the machine smoothed out.

The whole process from stupid/non-existent tech support to eventual repair was so painful that I swore to myself that I would never ever buy from that company again…even if the owner himself showed up to fix the machine (I do live near their headquarters). The saw itself was good but there was such a host of really poorly designed (cheap) parts and adjustments for fence and table, that I never liked it.

Fast forward to last year, and despite great reservations, I ordered a Laguna 14/12 bandsaw. Which I love. Except for the adjusting mechanism of the blade guides. That clumsy piece of work reminds me of the old table saw which I long ago sold off.

It's a real drag to get a piece of equipment which is flawed. Every time I order something substantial, I hold my breath after assembly and pray that it works as promised.


----------



## ChokingonSawdust15 (Jun 10, 2019)

I own an F2 as well, for about a year now. It's been put through it's paces. Wish I would have bought the F3 simply for the larger motor. I do a lot of bevel cuts in baltic birch and it bogs sometime to the point of shutting off the machine. Also, the dust collection on Laguna table saws isn't great. My cabinet fills up with dust that seems much heavier than it should be, however it may also be my dust collector power more than the saw. I also get a lot of smoke, using a Freud Thin Kerf cross cut blade. 
I purchased a B-Flux at the same time as the saw due to limit space in my shop and available budget at the time and will likely upgrade to an Oneida system, hoping this will reduce the issue. The B-Flux is worthless and requires far too much maintenance for the amount of cutting I do. I get better collection from a shop vac with a Dust Deputy.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I have had a Grizzly G0690 for 5 years now and haven't had to adjust anything. I cut tru and straight out of the crate. I think it was about $1,600 at the time. It's a 3 hp saw. It did come with a damaged motor husing door, but they sent me a replacement that I got in 3 days.
Sorry to hear your problems, but after 3 saws, all being defective, I would just get my money back, if they are willing to do that.


----------



## The_Other_Charley (11 mo ago)

I just bought an F1 three weeks ago. So far, I am loving it. I stepped up from a 15 year old Ridgid mobile 10". I had a ridgid cabinet saw… for 3 days… it was binding so well, the belt fell off. Once I got that sorted, by disabling the safety features (riving knife et al), it worked, but could NOT get a square piece of wood out of it. There are no positive "stops' at 90 or 45, had to keep the angle finder handy. As for what they called buttery smooth movements… yeah, pound of butter with two pounds of sand mixed in.
My F1 is a pleasure in comparison.
I am sorry you are having so much trouble with you Laguna. I hope it gets sorted, mate.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

I was looking at Lagunas, but this isn't the first story I've seen about their saws. Maybe a bad production run or something, but still. What did you end up going with? Been looking at the Harvey myself, but still new and untested somewhat. Will probably go with Grizz just because.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Laguna sells a lot of equipment so they have their share of unhappy customers. They're trying to compete with the other big names at similar price points and innovative features. Quality now doubt sometimes suffers. It seems like the band saws, with established designs, are better than some of their table saws. They used to sell jointer/planer combos but I assume they had too many problems with them.


----------

